# omg "DRAGONS!"



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Wtf..... just wtf!!!

Dragons!


----------



## Azreal (Mar 7, 2013)

Hmm. Interesting.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I gave up after the first mention of god.....sorry

J
Xx


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

Groan. Where do I start?
I can't watch the whole video as I know fully well just how angry I'll get and I don't want that pre work.
The fact it's creationtoday is merely the start.
When these clowns can explain marsupials, medicine, Madagascar and the evolution of viruses then they can come and sit at the big table with the grown ups


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Mr Funk said:


> Groan. Where do I start?
> I can't watch the whole video as I know fully well just how angry I'll get and I don't want that pre work.
> The fact it's creationtoday is merely the start.
> When these clowns can explain marsupials, medicine, Madagascar and the evolution of viruses then they can come and sit at the big table with the grown ups


But but but......

DRAGONS! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Best biblical explanation for dinosaurs EVER !

And man lived alongside them.

This cretin thinks the flintstones was a documentary :lol:

Yabba dabba doooooooo!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Talking about reaction to words and ideas in evolution - the United Arab Emirates has banned the showing of the Flintstones cartoon because the meaning of certain words in ancient Arabic? Apparently the makers Hanna-Barbera didn't realise the significance but people in Abu Dhabi do.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Wait, carbon dating is flawed? Has Mullum heard about this?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Say whaaaaaat ! :lol:

(This is a reference to my carbon fibre fetish, not an insinuation that I'm a nut-job creationist ! I'm actually a Pastafarian ;-)
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flying_Spaghetti_Monster)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry, I thought I'd wandered into the joke section.

I do like the Flying Spaghetti monster and within that is a gem - the Russell's Teapot argument ...

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russell%27s_teapot

... which should be applied to all faith based nonsense. Trouble is they purport to provide a "scientific" explanation in an effort to persuade - either they do it badly which provides entertainment our they do it well which is a danger that some don't spot.

If you can't demonstrate your theory by peer reviewed accumulation of a body of repeatable experimental and observational evidence then why on earth should you be believed?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

John-H said:


> Talking about reaction to words and ideas in evolution - the United Arab Emirates has banned the showing of the Flintstones cartoon because the meaning of certain words in ancient Arabic? Apparently the makers Hanna-Barbera didn't realise the significance but people in Abu Dhabi do.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

"Abu Dhabi do"? :wink:

Sorry, it's the Devil in me :twisted:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

John-H said:


> "Abu Dhabi do"? :wink:
> 
> Sorry, it's the Devil in me :twisted:


Oh I got it....... just....... still...... :facepalm: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I know - it's the worst Flintstones joke ever


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

John-H said:


> I know - it's the worst joke ever


Fixed!


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

brian1978 said:


> Mr Funk said:
> 
> 
> > Groan. Where do I start?
> ...


You know what? I hadn't considered that. Flap it, yeah! Dragons!
Love the Spaghetti Monster, trying to get the office to support Pirate Day as it saves the planet.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

god squad bore

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> god squad bore
> 
> J
> xx


Bore? No chance! this fella is pure comedy jess.... watch if


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

funny or not I'd rather not!

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> funny or not I'd rather not!
> 
> J
> xx


Your loss :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I doubt it bri bri

J
Xx


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Actually I watched it to see if there was anything else apart from the suggestion that dinosaurs were actually dragons. This is all in an effort to convince us that the earth isn't that old by the way. They claim that carbon dating is flawed because it puts dinosaurs back millions of years ago. They claim these "dragons" lived up till about 150 years ago and farmers in Yorkshire used to shoot Pterodactyls for stealing chicken eggs. They also said that the bible was a scientifically accurate document. They kept repeating that if a dinosaur was found today it would disprove the theory of evolution and rolling their eyes at the idea that everyone else wouldn't accept this :roll: Quite fascinating really to see how the human brain handles contradictory evidence whilst clinging onto a belief structure. Almost a form of psychosis. Of course that's what they would say about us. Teapots :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

John-H said:


> Actually I watched it to see if there was anything else apart from the suggestion that dinosaurs were actually dragons. This is all in an effort to convince us that the earth isn't that old by the way. They claim that carbon dating is flawed because it puts dinosaurs back millions of years ago. They claim these "dragons" lived up till about 150 years ago and farmers in Yorkshire used to shoot Pterodactyls for stealing chicken eggs. They also said that the bible was a scientifically accurate document. They kept repeating that if a dinosaur was found today it would disprove the theory of evolution and rolling their eyes at the idea that everyone else wouldn't accept this :roll: Quite fascinating really to see how the human brain handles contradictory evidence whilst clinging onto a belief structure. Almost a form of psychosis. Of course that's what they would say about us. Teapots :lol:


Yea its brilliant isnt it. The young earth mob (about 6000 years) are facinating to listen to. Some of the theorys are just epic.

Love how they tink noah lived to over 700 years.... but the earth is a meer 6000 years..

When did we start living to only 70 on avg. Cant be hard to trace noah on your family tree must only be a few generations ago :lol:

Also love how they literally believe noah single handed ley built a boat the size of the Arran ferry (took him a 100 years mind)..... and got 14 of ever species (8.7 million at last count) earth on it..... with food and water to do them 150 days....

Thats a unique diet and sustenance for 121 million animals for 150 days at sea.... 1old man to do it.... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Its BEYOND ludicrous


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

What a pair of delusional dildos! I actually get quite angry listening to these tossers heaping scorn on the body of scientific evidence in order to cling on to their pathetic creationist comforter blankets! How do you have a sensible argument with people like that about _anything_? :roll:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

igotone said:


> What a pair of delusional dildos! I actually get quite angry listening to these tossers heaping scorn on the body of scientific evidence in order to cling on to their pathetic creationist comforter blankets! How do you have a sensible argument with people like that about _anything_? :roll:


And they teach it to children. :?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

http://www.examiner.com/article/czech-r ... ti-monster

Please tell me this is true... :lol:

Thats it im sold! I denounce my atheism........ I am now a pastafarian!


----------

